# Need some Advice.



## SirTalks (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello All:
We just booked a house in the Grayton Beach area for this coming week. We've been there a few times before, and I've done a little bit of fishing from a sup in a nearby lake. I'm debating on bringing my boat this year. I have a Blue Wave center console bay boat. It's what I use to fly fish for bass and stripers in TX.
I have zero salt water boating experience. So my first concern is from a safety standpoint. My second concern is that I don't know where to even begin looking for a fishing spot. I've reached out to a couple of guides I've used to see if I could get one of them to go with me on my boat and show me the ropes. I haven't received a response yet.

Any advice on boat ramps and places to fish is greatly appreciated. I would think that given my lack of experience, I should probably stick to the inter-coastal and near shore spots. Maybe even the dock lights at night???

Any advice on safety tips and items (i.e. radio) to make me and my boat more salt water safe is also greatly appreciated.

Really appreciate the help!

Talks


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Hogtown Bayou CR 393 & Point Washington CR 395 will be a good launch close by to get U into the bay. PT Washington will have you right at the Inter-coastal.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*just a little info*

Pick a boat ramp on a leeward side of an inshore body of water. watch your fathometer or go slow. Look for activity of any sort, birds are good. Flowing (stronger tides) water and early morning, late afternoon topwater flies are good on a 6-9wt rod with a wf line.... Specks, reds, blues and ladyfish lots of blind casting

Id stay away from the gulf for now....if you venture ...a "wisp" of sevin strand steel leader will protect yur fly from the toothed varieties so common this time of year. Or even just 6" of 40lb mono in front of the fly. Bull reds on the beach, spanish mackeral, hardtails, ladyfish/skipjack,.....shark?! sight fish singles and schools.

Rinse rods,reels, boat and trailer when finished..
good luck....


----------



## SirTalks (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. Looking forward to putting them to use.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

dock lights at night time!! tons of fun on the fly!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

sure said:


> dock lights at night time!! tons of fun on the fly!!


 What's the typical water depth where U hit the lights?


----------

